# Anyone have experience with hypothyroidism?



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

I think I've just made a major breakthrough in figuring out what's up with my reeeeaaaaalllly long cycles.







I was re-reading Marilyn Shannon's Fertility Cycles and Nutrition (which I read 6 months ago when I started charting) and got to the section on low thyroid function. The book says the major indicator of this is low average basal body temps...wait a minute! Shannon says anything under 97.4 on average can be a good indicator of low thyroid function. My pre-O temps usually hover around 96.8, bottoming out my chart and VERY rarely reach 97.4! Shannon also cites long cycles and prolonged "more fertile" (creamy/watery) fluid as indicators. I have both of these things.

She recommends upping your iodine intake, so I dug the little shaker of kelp granules out of my cupboard and I'll make sure to use them every day!

I was just wondering if anyone here has had experience with low thyroid function and if so, were you able to resolve it without medication?

Amy


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi There!

You might want to try posting this in TTC, too--there have been several women who have written about having thyroid issues. I hope you get some great info!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have low thyroid levels and the only way of getting it up is through medicine. I havent had much luck finding a more natural approach. I have read alot on the effects of low thyroid and fertility though and really feel it was what was contributing to my miscarriages. If you come up with anything, let me know too


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I was dx'd with hypothyroidism about 5 years ago. I was put on medication and monitored. Two years ago after I stopped taking my meds because I ran out and couldn't get them refilled right away, I had my blood tests rechecked and was "un diagnosed." Now I had always been told, "one you have it, you have it for life" but I guess this is not always the case. (?)

So the whole thyroid subject is still a mystery to me!


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

My BBTs were really low too -- as low as 96.1 pre-o! And I had a m/c in November and I was really concerned that maybe this was the cause. I had my primary care doc do a thyroid test (they have to test TSH, free T4, T3, and thyroid anitbodies to be thorough, NOT just tsh). It was confusing because according to the lab I went to, my values were normal (though on the hypo-end of the range). But when I started researching, it seems that the American Academy of Clinical Endocrinologists actually changed the scale 2 years ago, and according to the new guidelines, I am hypothyroid. Try getting my docs to listed to that, though. Good grief. I swear they just thought I was too stressed out and should "relax." I can't believe they aren't aware of the new guidelines and they've been out for 2 years. Anyway, I eventually saw a reproductive endocrinologist who was GREAT and absolutely knew about the new scale. I'm now on a little bit of synthroid and progesterone. Very benign stuff. I was previously taking kelp and L-tyrosine (a thyroid amino acid) but the truth is, as non-med oriented as I am, I DO NOT WANT ANOTHER M/C and would do just about anything to prevent it. Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info everyone!







I don't have any symptoms of low thyroid function aside from the low temps and cycle stuff. I'm hoping I just have a slight iodine deficiency (the sea salt we use is not iodized) and maybe using kelp granules will fix that up. I'm also starting acupuncture treatments on Monday, and I read somewhere that if you catch it soon acupuncture may be able to alleviate the problem.

That said, I'm not getting my hopes up about natural remedies if this is indeed what I have. We don't plan to ttc for another 6 months, so if my temps don't bump up and my cycle doesn't get any better in a few months I'll see my doc.

Amy


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Very interesting thread!

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism about 8 years ago and have been taking Synthroid ever since. I was perplexed, though, to find that my basal temps are still very low even though my labs have come back *normal* all the time. And although I do ovulate, my cycles are very long (due to a consistently late O) and I have an inordinate amount of fertile CF for a long period of time. (Gosh, I love charting!)

I am going to ask my doc to run a more comprehensive set of tests. I'm not TTC for another year and a half, but I'd like to take care of this issue as soon as possible.

I'm going to pick up Mary J. Shomon's book about hypothyroidism--I've seen it suggested on other threads.

My best to all of you!
K


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i was dxed with hypothyroidism when i was 10yo and was on synthroid until i was about 22yo, when my levels sort of evened themselves out on their own. i was retested prior to TTC with DS (who is now 2yo) and my levels were still fine but i did have all three of those things you mentioned. low temp, looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong cycles, and lots of CM. i don't know what my temps are bc i am not temping but i still have long-ish cycles (although not nearly as long as before being pregnant with DS) and still have lots of CM. i actually didn't know that lots of CM was related to hypothyroidism.

i'll check out that book too...i'm currently TTC #2 so any info i can get would be great.


----------

